

Japanese designer turns the umbrella on its head - samaysharma
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/6/5181152/japanese-designer-turns-the-umbrella-on-its-head

======
Flakes000
It's quite innovative but still has the same principle. Water is going to
drip.

~~~
OwGrk
When you close the umbrella the wet surface will be enclosed. Apparently, it's
a wise choice to use that umbrella.

